# Does your dog like the Toyota commercial?



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lol That's cute. I havn't seen that commercial, but there was a Telus phone commercial with jumping goats to the song 'Jump around' and as soon as she heard the music she ran over to watch the goats!


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

lol, we've seen it twice. the moment layla hears it, she perks right up and courts the tv wondering what the sound is.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh yes! Winchester loves that commercial too. He stands and cocks his head sideways at the TV. After it's over he goes and gets one of his squeaky toys.


----------



## Callee (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep Callie always stops whatever she's doing to figure out where the squeak came from


----------

